# Need instrument Ideas?



## LazyBucks

Looking to take up a new instrument, I can already play Piano and Harp.
Any suggestions?


----------



## Krummhorn

Inline with your keyboard experiences, have you ever thought about giving the pipe organ a try? 

Or, how about voice? You most likely already own that instrument  

Kh ♫


----------



## clavichorder

Its time you invest in a truly HIP endeavor. The harpsichord and its brother the clavichord are calling. Will you resist that call? You may not be able to. Not unless you take up the Lute. So do yourself a favor, and go HIP or go Renaissance.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde




----------



## neoshredder

The oboe is awesome. Such great sound.


----------



## Head_case

LazyBucks said:


> Looking to take up a new instrument, I can already play Piano and Harp.
> Any suggestions?


Oh. Do you mean - a musical instrument?


----------



## Humidor

I agree Krummhorn that organ would probably be the most streamlined learning experience for you. I would say however that I would be slightly nervous about learning organ on top of piano just incase the two keyboard techniques got in each others way and diminished mutually as a result... Not 100% sure, just a thought (what do you guys think?) or maybe you want a new main instrument.. idk 

Personally assuming you wanted to keep your piano intact I would go with something in the string & bow family.. Probably either violin or cello. Both of the 2 are very essential to the backbone of the classical repertoire and also provide (in my humble opinion) a broader variety of satisfying solo works.. But the decision is yours! What do you like the sound of most? Where do you think you'd have greater natural affinity? You may find you get a better answer if you give us a little more of you


----------



## Humidor

Btw when I said broader variety of solo works it was in comparison to winds or brass, not the organ. Bach was a pimp.


----------



## Humidor

Garde, that video makes Cloverfield seem steady. Beautiful though


----------



## clavichorder

Viola de Gamba is supposedly a great choice for those inexperienced with stringed instruments, provided you can get your hands on one. I don't know anything about the learning curve, but its said that once you are reasonably competent at it, just about all the repertoire available is accessible to your skills. Not too many interval leaps. And when you play in an ensemble, you can participate in performing music of the English from 1500 to 1680 or so. There's a lot of good repertoire in there.


----------



## BurningDesire

I vote viola, or the theremin, or electric guitar, or ACCORDION. do accordion :3


----------



## Humidor

harmonica.


----------



## kv466

Wow,...so many options and possibilities...one thing I can recommend you for certain is to take up another instrument no matter what it may be...you'll be very happy!


----------



## clavichorder

Humidor said:


> harmonica.


Chromatic Harmonic, not some diatonic cop out.


----------



## Humidor

clavichorder said:


> Chromatic Harmonic, not some diatonic cop out.


Sho nuff'


----------



## MaestroViolinist

BurningDesire said:


> I vote viola, or the theremin, or electric guitar, or ACCORDION. do accordion :3


Either accordion or... *THE VIOLIN!!!*


----------



## Humidor

MaestroViolinist said:


> Either accordion or... *THE VIOLIN!!!*


Good god man. Who in their right mind would wanna play that screechy little thing


----------



## Lunasong




----------



## BurningDesire

MaestroViolinist said:


> Either accordion or... *THE VIOLIN!!!*


We have enough violinists. I want to write music for accordion and have people play it. therefore more people should play accordions.


----------



## Crudblud

Get a banjo guitar. I am definitely not saying that just because I got one today and am in love with it. No sir.


----------



## Humidor

Play the tuba.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

How about percussion? So many instruments you'll never get bored, and what great music!!!


----------



## jani

This should help you!


----------



## neoshredder

Humidor said:


> Play the tuba.


Um no. Just no.


----------



## Renaissance

The oboe sounds great (one of my favorite instruments) and I've heard that isn't that hard to learn to play it. Flute is great too.


----------



## Humidor

neoshredder said:


> Um no. Just no.


yo brah, don't fux wit the tuba


----------



## Head_case

Renaissance said:


> The oboe sounds great (one of my favorite instruments) and I've heard that isn't that hard to learn to play it. Flute is great too.


The oboe is a very complex instrument! It costs a fortune too. Rarely ever see any students of oboe anymore - definitely a specialised niche now.

I love the wooden conical flute (romantic flute). I learnt on the ugly silver Boehm flute which I have. These student flutes sell for peanuts now, so a metal flute is a great cheap way to introduce yourself to a new instrument technique and method.

The advantage of the metal flute, is that come winter cold and summer dry heat, you can play it unless it's so cold the metal glues to your lips and fingers.

I just picked up my clarinet again today. I had to go over the chalameau register and clarion register scales all over I'm that rusty. I can barely remember how to read scale music for the fingerings of the clarinet. It's a lovely mellow instrument which has its advantages - affordable, delrin or heavy resin construction for most student ones, so that they are low maintenance. Change the grade of your reeds to a Vandoren Grade III or IV and it rocks. At the minute, I'm back on a Grade II reed because I keep sounding like Donald Duck lol


----------



## Head_case

jani said:


> This should help you!
> 
> View attachment 8160


Brilliant!

Based on your algorithm, I ended up with either the flute and harp.

That's what I'm playing lol


----------



## jani

Head_case said:


> Brilliant!
> 
> Based on your algorithm, I ended up with either the flute and harp.
> 
> That's what I'm playing lol


I ended up with Cello, but i am a guitarist.


----------



## Head_case

Maybe the algorithm didn't factor in the higher % of alcohol consumed in Scandinavian countries?


----------



## jani

I don't drink alcohol.
I wonder why some people don't think that electric guitar is an serious instrument.


----------



## Head_case

It's a serious instrument...maybe just not classical.

The algorithm shows that guitars pick up chicks and beer 

Where I live, everyone plays the electric guitar (and mostly badly) and guitar hero. Unamplified music has a purer sonority. Plus you don't get that irritating buzz of the amplifier and pick up. But electrics can indeed be fun to dabble into - particularly for loud music.

Electric violin anyone?


----------

